
Q: Why is Microsoft so uncreative with the Windows UI design? - hbosch
https://www.quora.com/User-Interface-Design-Why-is-Microsoft-so-uncreative-with-the-Windows-UI-design/answers/15322782?utm_source=designernews&amp;share=1
======
PaulHoule
Every time Microsoft tries something creative (Win 8) the users complain.

